# public library event



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Today I took Shama to the public library for the "Meet the Breeds" event put on annually by the our local Kennel Club. There were at least 12 breeds represented. I'd brought in one of Shama's elevated beds and claimed a spot next to the fountain and a piller (i.e., sheltered) where kids could come over and pet her (while she was ignoring them and desperately trying to get at the treats slowly released from my closed fist). Then we went into the auditorium where we participated in both the obedience and agility demonstrations. It was fun. Afterwards, I dropped Shama off at home and went out to lunch with my two current agility teachers and a classmate. One day, I'm still planning to join a therapy dog group with Shama. For now, however, we're focusing on agility.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Bet she was a star at the event!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds like a wonderful event!  When Kodi was Shama's age, I used to take him with our school to do agility demos at a big "Pet Expo" in RI. He was always a huge hit with the kids.


----------

